# Adding a LOC few quick questions.



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

https://youtu.be/5-y8hgSNtos
Vid on what wires to tap. You can either tap into the wires or add a gm pac which just plugs into the radio then factory harness and gives you your wires you need. That's honestly the easiest way. If you run a loc you don't need to run wires back and forth. Either get a quick tap and tap into the wires or do it right and remove some of the wire cover, wrap the new around the now exposed wire then solder and tape.


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

cruzinred92 said:


> https://youtu.be/5-y8hgSNtos
> Vid on what wires to tap. You can either tap into the wires or add a gm pac which just plugs into the radio then factory harness and gives you your wires you need. That's honestly the easiest way. If you run a loc you don't need to run wires back and forth. Either get a quick tap and tap into the wires or do it right and remove some of the wire cover, wrap the new around the now exposed wire then solder and tape.


But I'm pretty sure I need to cut the wires due to I want to use the stock wire to run the amp to the speakers. Is this an issue? Cut the wire run the out from the stereo to the LOC then run the wires from the amp to the other cut wires to amp them?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Gotcha. Read it wrong. Was thinking about just a sub. 
http://www.amazon.com/PAC-AA-GM44-Amplifier-Integration-Interface/dp/B004M4WHHE
This will work alot better for your application. Run off of this then cut the pac wires and connect to the speaker side with the out wires from your amp. Will save you alot of time and you won't have to cut up the stock harness so if you ever needed to remove it would be easy and no damage to stock harness.


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

I am stuck with using this as I already have it NVX XPLOC4 600W (150W/ch) 4-Channel Line Output Converter

I guess I am going to have to chop up the wires not much of an option here.


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

Using the XPLOC4 where is the best area to tap into the harness is it still the kick panel. This will be the hardest car I have ever installed a LOC in due to the very small space to work.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

I just did what your wanting to do and I would recommend you go with the pac converter instead, to tap those wires in the driver kick and mount that converter you have is not going to be worth the $30 savings, there is little room at the kick for the LOC and little wire slack there and if you cut the wrong wire amongst the 98 wires there your in for a expensive body wire harness, it's tough enough to use the pac LOC at the radio and I discovered the hard way there is LOTS of digital noise that the LOC can and will pick up, best noise free location is on top of the glove box, I thought I had a better location behind the heater control panel-fit perfectly--until I started the car and put it in gear and discovered the module behind there was inducing noise right into the pac transformers, all loc have them and they are like microphones for magnetic noise !! if you need any help with cutting the pac wires or connecting the remote turn on wires let me know-I wrote everything down, also the line level needs to be calibrated correctly or you will have loud chimes etc. not hard to do with a test cd and a digital ac meter, basically set mine to 50MV with the volume on radio set to 20, this balances all signals to same level then the amp controls can be set to raise the lacking rear volume to where you like and you will still have perfect side to side balance, I ran 10" free air subs on the rear deck and feed the stock speakers with a 50 watt RMS amp and they take it just fine, sounds outstanding now and I even had to add a little rubber horseshoe shape piece to the rear view mirror there is so much bass now !!!


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

I ran the XPLOC4 Tapped into the kick panel ran 9 wire to and from to amp the speakers, Issue is I have so much static noise it makes me want to vomit, I have given up I am going to take the car to a Professional to get the noise removed.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

+1 for the PAC LOC. 
It's totally worth $30. plus, it makes it easier to run your RCA's on the opposite side of the car to avoid interference problems with the power line running down the left side from the firewall


----------

